
The dark side of Apple: one man's monologue of misery - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/the-dark-side-of-apple-one-mans-monologue-of-misery-20110930-1l0hg.html
======
Hitchhiker
Present day business is like Egypt.. waiting to be toppled over.

